# first thing in the morning



## JennyG (Sep 15, 2012)

I'd like to know what anyone thinks. Which gives a better start to the day: 
1) Bible reading and prayer 
2) wash or shower and dress;
- or vice versa?

That's assuming the work regime doesn't make it necessary to read and pray later in the day.


----------



## davenporter (Sep 15, 2012)

I shower first so I will be more awake for Bible and prayer.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ordinarily, the time one first arises can be the quietest and the most precious for prayer and meditation in God's Word. Stray thoughts and distractions come quickly after that.

I find this particularly true The Lord's Day.


----------



## jambo (Sep 15, 2012)

JennyG said:


> That's assuming....



I thought you were going to say "...you do wash."

I think the best is to wash and dress first and can I boldly say eat breakfast first. 

Congratulations on you graduation!


----------



## Berean (Sep 15, 2012)

I say don't allow Josh to post in this thread.


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2012)

No point trying to read and comprehend until you are awake. Shower comes first.


----------



## Zach (Sep 15, 2012)

I always shower and dress first in order to be fully awake. I agree with Scott that right away though is probably ideal considering I wouldn't be as distracted with the cares of the day.


----------



## baron (Sep 15, 2012)

I like to read and pray first so I would not get distracted. Now I will get up at 5am and start my reading and praying. Since I'm not going any where I can shower when ever I want. Still like this coming Monday my wife has the doctor early in the morning and I will read and pray first then shower.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 15, 2012)

I like to read and pray before I do anything, and sometimes I continue reading for most of the day, as long as I don't have any work to around the house or other plans. I anticipate many things to change in December when our baby boy will arrive.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 16, 2012)

well, that's great. The pros and cons of both have been beautifully articulated......my indecision is completely reinforced!!
Up to now I've always gone for the read and pray first, but sometimes I dislike coming away from that still not ready for the day. I suppose I should give the other way a try and then decide.


sevenzedek said:


> I anticipate many things to change in December when our baby boy will arrive


and how....from then on, you may well find this question is entirely academic 


jambo said:


> I thought you were going to say "...you do wash."


that too, of course 


jambo said:


> Congratulations on you graduation!


thank you!


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 16, 2012)

Jenny I think it is most important to do those things in whatever order will allow us each to devote our attention more wholeheartedly or singlemindedly? The first thing I do is to get Ruben ready for work (breakfast/lunch) and drop him off there. I don't think it is physically possible for me to crawl out of bed a moment sooner than I have to . But though I have to wait to read, we pray even before we crawl out of bed and that awareness of being with God first thing is very important for me and is something that carries through my day.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 16, 2012)

1. Grab coffee 2.Bible study 3. Pray the kids sleep for awhile. 4. Newspaper or insanity (see #3)


----------



## thbslawson (Sep 16, 2012)

I think it's purely going to depend on your "build." Not being a morning person, I need to wake up a bit, so I do that with coffee, but others might do it with a shower. So ask yourself what's best for you. Are you able to focus better clean and dressed? Does the shower help you be better engaged with God's word? If so, then get up and get ready before you read. If not, then jump straight in. There's no law here.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 16, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> though I have to wait to read, we pray even before we crawl out of bed and that awareness of being with God first thing is very important for me and is something that carries through my day.


I think that's the key 


jwithnell said:


> 1. Grab coffee 2.Bible study


what I do first thing in the morning couldn't really be called study. I don't use commentaries at that time, for eg. I read the morning psalms for the day and then whatever else I'm engaged with. I might write out some verse that puzzles me to check out later, or one I want to remember and dwell on, but that's all.


----------



## Mindaboo (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a morning person, and when I get up I'm wide awake. I grab my coffee and sit down to read and pray. I don't actually do a study until I get the kids up. I do my "studying" with them. I've also found that when I put it off I don't get to it. I'm brain dead in the afternoon and evening. I've tried to read before bedtime, but it never works. 

I think it really does depend on you and how you are wired.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Sep 16, 2012)

I've experimented before and I've found that if I read immediately after I wake up, I retain about the same amount material as I would have if I just skipped Scripture reading that day. 

I typically shower and do the reading while down in one of two dining locations on campus for breakfast. Between the shower and the 5-6 minute walk, I'm thoroughly awake by the time I sit down to eat and read.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 16, 2012)

Coffee...  for me must come before any reading...


----------



## Michael Doyle (Sep 17, 2012)

I awake and begin my studying nearly right away. Showering can come after for me as I have the house all to myself for the 1st 1 1/2 hours.. Also as you can tell, some mornings if groggy, I will bounce around places like this until I can get my thoughts captive.


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2012)

Michael Doyle said:


> I awake and begin my studying nearly right away. Showering can come after for me as I have the house all to myself for the 1st 1 1/2 hours.. Also as you can tell, some mornings if groggy, I will bounce around places like this until I can get my thoughts captive.



I also find that it can help me wake up a bit by engaging my mind reading something on the PuritanBoard. Usually, while my tea is brewing I check the Board. Hence my post from 6:30!


----------

